# WBB Train Master Upgrade



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd share one of my recent projects I did for a customer. I did a command upgrade for a WBB Train Master, and it got the deluxe lighting treatment.

ERR Cruise Commander, RailSounds Commander, electrocouplers, directional headlights, all part of a pretty standard upgrade. 

Then I added a few frills.

Rule-17 lighting and motion controlled cab lighting.

Operating MARS simulator, active only when in motion.

Bi-color directional markers, red/green.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is the black cylinder thing just right of center.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a variable AC to DC power supply to power the MARS simulator, I didn't have any other source of DC power.


----------

